# Western forces to blame for rising violence in Afghanistan: Karzai



## RackMaster (Jun 2, 2008)

Time for an election and a new leader to be put in place.  Otherwise, it's time to pack up and go home.



> *Western forces to blame for rising violence in Afghanistan: Karzai *
> 
> *Last Updated:   Monday, June  2, 2008 |  9:37 AM ET  Comments32Recommend12*
> 
> ...


----------



## AWP (Jun 2, 2008)

Karzai is a Pashtun, I have never trusted him.

This whole article os so typical of the political slant of the war. WE (Coalition) aren't doing enough yet his own (Afghan) forces refuse to fight? But this is the West's fault?

What are we supposed to do, invade a nuclear nation to satisfy this tool? If he'd reign in his Pashtun border-crossing brothers then things would stop. 

Fuck this guy.


----------



## pardus (Jun 2, 2008)

> "Dear President Karzai,
> 
> We (the west) realise now the grevious errors we have made that have worsened the security situation in your wonderful, progressive, advanced society.
> 
> ...



Let him sort out his own defense.


----------



## AWP (Jun 3, 2008)

14th Century? You're giving them way too much credit.


----------



## pardus (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm known for being politically correct.


----------

